# Ilyas Kashmiri Dead... Again... Maybe...



## Marauder06 (Jun 4, 2011)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/43277881/ns/world_news-south_and_central_asia/

Good news, if true:



> A top al-Qaida commander and possible replacement for Osama bin Laden was killed in an American drone-fired missile strike close to the Afghan border, a militant group and Pakistani officials said Saturday.
> 
> Ilyas Kashmiri's apparent death is another blow to al-Qaida just over a month after bin Laden was killed by American commandos in a northwest Pakistani army town. Described by U.S. officials as al-Qaida's military operations chief in Pakistan, the 47-year-old Pakistani was one of five most-wanted militant leaders in the country, accused of a string of bloody attacks in South Asia, including the 2008 Mumbai massacre, as well as aiding plots in the West. Washington had offered a $5 million bounty for information leading to his location.


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 4, 2011)

seems true... great shot guys... Saint Drone strike again...







He created a new unit known as the 313 Brigade, or Phantom Brigade. Kashmiri has been involved in an assassination attempt against former President Musharraf. He was arrested but then released. And after 2005 has increased relations with al-Qaeda nebula that collects,Taliban and militants of various origins (German, English, Uzbeks, Chechens). At the same time has strengthened ties with section S of the ISI, the Pakistani secret service. In a rare interview given to journalist Syed Shahzad - murdered on Monday -said: "I'm not an imam but a talkative man ready for action. "


----------



## dknob (Jun 5, 2011)

is there a deck of cards of  HVTs out there ?


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 5, 2011)

The bank always wins...


----------

